# Look what i found...



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 20, 2008)

This was running around the walls in our bathroom today, then suddenly leapt down onto the sink in front of me. Cute  Anyone know what kind of gecko this is?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 20, 2008)

asian house gecko


----------



## Lozza (Sep 20, 2008)

asian house gecko


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 20, 2008)

W.T.BUY said:


> asian house gecko


 
beet me to it


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 20, 2008)

ah ok. cool  heaps of them around, you hear them calling at night.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2008)

put it in the freezer, it is an introduced pest as they said asian house gecko (hemidactylus frenatus)


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 20, 2008)

i'm not putting it in the freezer...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> put it in the freezer, it is an introduced pest as they said asian house gecko (hemidactylus frenatus)


 Ah, fridge 1st then move to a freezer if you must.


----------



## jaih (Sep 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Jakee (Sep 20, 2008)

Asian house gecko !


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 20, 2008)

I used to like these geckos chased them around the house with a can of freeze spray


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2008)

Pythonking said:


> I used to like these geckos chased them around the house with a can of freeze spray


Someone should chase you around with a can of freeze spray..
Did you pull the wings off flies to?
Lol..


----------



## first_time_owner (Sep 20, 2008)

why would you kill it its cute


----------



## butters (Sep 20, 2008)

They make good tankmates for Burton's Legless lizards.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 20, 2008)

first_time_owner said:


> why would you kill it its cute


 
Thank god cane toads arn't cute.:lol:


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 20, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Someone should chase you around with a can of freeze spray..
> Did you pull the wings off flies to?
> Lol..


 
haha yea nah never could catch the flies, I hate these geckos they eat each other let alone the natives


----------



## Boney (Sep 20, 2008)

you could probly sell it , its not a native but on some states permits ?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2008)

first_time_owner said:


> why would you kill it its cute


 
because its a pest... nothing else needs to be said. its just the right thing to do:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> you could probly sell it , its not a native but on some states permits ?


 
yes if they catch a large quantity they can breed them and sell them like rodents. lots of people would buy them as they are used to feed burtons legless lizards and hatchling elapids. also would be good if you couldnt get a hatchie snake feeding cause a house gecko would be a nice tasty treat. we caught about 20 within 10 mintutes plus about 30 more escaped and they were just in a little vacant block in the suburbs of gold coast under loose bark. they are absolutely everywhere


----------



## DDALDD (Sep 20, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Ah, fridge 1st then move to a freezer if you must.



ssssnakeman, is this a more humane way of doing it? I don't come across AHG's but have heard that some ppl do freeze them. I always wondered why.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2008)

Stepping on them would probably be more humane but I think they are here to stay anyway so killing one or two here and there probably isnt going to make a whole lot of difference.
i would just use them for food for other animals.


----------



## MAIA77 (Sep 20, 2008)

introduce them to melbourne in summer, they'll kill the pesky flies


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2008)

MAIA77 said:


> introduce them to melbourne in summer, they'll kill the pesky flies


 
that wouldnt be a good idea, if you do you are going to affect the native animal population badly most likely, I doubt marbled geckos will survive if they have to compete with house geckos for food let alone not get eaten. it may sound like a good idea but look what happened with the cane toad, it sounded good but now it has nearly wiped out many species


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2008)

Cant compare a.h.g to cane toads because a.h.g aren't poisonous to eat..Thye affect native pops of lizards and frogs because of competition for food.


----------



## MAIA77 (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry ryan, it was meant in jest, i should have added an icon...


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 20, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Cant compare a.h.g to cane toads because a.h.g aren't poisonous to eat..Thye affect native pops of lizards and frogs because of competition for food.


 
and they are canibals and eat other geckos smaller than themselves


----------



## imalizard (Sep 20, 2008)

Is there any in SA? Ive only seen marbled geckos.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 21, 2008)

AHG THERE JUST AS BAD AS THE CANE TOAD LIKE ALL THING INTRODUCED THAY COMPET FOR FOOD ANS SPACE THAY MUST NOT BE TACKEN LIGHTLEY IF THIS IS THE FIRST ONE YOU SEEN GET RID OF IT THAY WILL TAKE OVER ALL NATIVES AS THAY EAT THE BABYS AND COMPET FOR FOOD REMBER IF ITS NOT NATIVE ITS DOING DAMIGE TO THE AUSTRALIAN ENVIROMENTNO MATTER WHAT IT IS ahg RUBBETS CATS OR CANE TOADS


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 22, 2008)

Kill feral pests!!!!!!!
LOL
Here we go again...


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 22, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Kill feral pests!!!!!!!
> LOL
> Here we go again...


 
That's what I was thinking!!! :lol: It all wearing a bit thin now!


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 22, 2008)

aww, theyre so cute,...!!

dont kill it, if its not hurting anything, why hurt it?

(unlike cats/cane toads etc)


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm with you Chris1.


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

I havnt really heard too much about any damage these guys are causing, but killing them certainly wont hurt. They are good reptile food IMO.



DDALDD said:


> ssssnakeman, is this a more humane way of doing it? I don't come across AHG's but have heard that some ppl do freeze them. I always wondered why.



I freeze them to kill any nasty stuff that may be lurking in them. Donking them on the head seems to work well.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 22, 2008)

I cant see the point in killing it either, just pointless.....im sure there'd soon be an outcry if an australian specie was found in another country & it was killed because it wasnt native.....i can see some point in killing cane's (as long as its done properly) because they are posionous...but this things harmless....cant you just keep it....its not the lizards fault its not in the right country, & like someones already said....killing 1 isnt going to make any difference to the 1000000's that are running around in OZ.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 22, 2008)

There is contention that AHG are actually native (well as native as GTP'S and tree kangaroos) they may have crossed the land bridge that conected Papua and Australia many millennia ago. the fact they seem to have suddenly appeared in areas they were not noted before can be attributed to human development, hitching a ride on a truck is a faster way to cover a lot of ground, and set up an independant satellite colony in a new environment......


----------



## m.punja (Sep 22, 2008)

since they aren't native then it should be legal to freeze these pests and sell them off as food, why aren't people up north doing so? I know if i could get little gecko's or skinks to get my juvi elapids going I would buy them left right and center. I'd even take live.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 22, 2008)

i'm not killing it. what right do i have to take the life of another living thing for no reason other than it being a 'pest'?


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> i'm not killing it. what right do i have to take the life of another living thing for no reason other than it being a 'pest'?


lol same "right" they have to kill native animals, there is nothing wrong with not killing AHG's its not like they are cats.


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 22, 2008)

LMAO Ryan! silly boy! HAHAHAHA what a laugh!


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 22, 2008)

cris said:


> lol same "right" they have to kill native animals


 
umm.... what?


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> umm.... what?



I was just suggesting we have as much "right" to kill things as the gecko does, probably more so as we do not protect the "right" of AHG's to kill native fauna in this country. Im not suggesting you kill it for no reason, but they are just so juicy.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 22, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> There is contention that AHG are actually native (well as native as GTP'S and tree kangaroos) they may have crossed the land bridge that conected Papua and Australia many millennia ago. the fact they seem to have suddenly appeared in areas they were not noted before can be attributed to human development, hitching a ride on a truck is a faster way to cover a lot of ground, and set up an independant satellite colony in a new environment......


 



> I am afraid that the Asian house gecko can't be placed in the category
> of "self-introduced". Their success here is related to human-assisted
> arrival, particularly by ships into northern Australia. Populations have
> been shown to radiate from ports.
> ...


 
Another point of view


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 22, 2008)

ah right, i get you...


----------



## tittezzz (Sep 23, 2008)

its a pest b gone with it


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhpas they should pay someone to catch them & then export them out into the pet trade....lol


----------

